# 69 GTO back to stock shifter issues



## j777extra (Feb 15, 2014)

I have searched and searched before posting but need help with this. I have a 69 GTO with a floor console shift, a th350 transmission. The former owner had a B and M shifter that wouldn't work properly and the cable was bent. I have removed it and have a factory shifter I would like to replace it with. The problem I am running into is this: 1. I have bought a new repro cable, and new correct bracket and linkage connection, but when I attempt to hook everything up the way and where I think it goes, and follow the adjustment steps, the shifter will not shift into any of the drive gears. 2. Does anyone have dimensions and measurements of where the mounting brackets for the console should be attached to the floor (no holes are there) ;3. Where the hole for the cable should be at (measurements with a reference point) I have a slight suspicion this may be the problem. The shifter shifts fine when the cable is removed from the tranny, and I can move the linkage through the gears easily when the cable is off as well... Any ideas, hints or suggestions will be appreciated. And I have to get a new cable because I bent my new one while messing with this. LOL Thanks for the help.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

This may be what you are looking for. This should be for the TH-350. The TH-400 used the His/Hers floor shifter or column shift. You can see that the shifter is screwed to the floor. Its location is not marked, but I would think you can pretty much guess fairly close based on your console position and the shift cable length.:thumbsup:


----------



## j777extra (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks PontiacJim I have tried to go by that. I was hoping maybe someone had the exact dimensions, seeing as I have many holes in the floorboard and none seem to match where this shifter should be placed. Im not even sure if the hole for the shift cable in the floorboard is in the correct place. So there is my dilemma. Thanks for the reply and help though.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Floor shifter mounting dimensions are same for '69-72 LeMans-GTO. 
If no one chimes by Sunday, I can get out and ck one of my partscars.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

This isn't exactly what you asked for, but in these photos you can see the factory shifter cable hole on my '69. Maybe this will help?


































Bear


----------



## j777extra (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks Bear, I think that first one may be what I need. Hopefully that will work.


----------



## Superbad (Apr 17, 2020)

BearGFR said:


> This isn't exactly what you asked for, but in these photos you can see the factory shifter cable hole on my '69. Maybe this will help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Strange... when I try to open the links they're being changed to https instead of http. That's why they aren't coming up now. I don[t know what's going on, but here are links to the photos:

http://www.garrettfamily.us/gto/images/IMG_0506.jpg
http://www.garrettfamily.us/gto/images/GTO_001.jpg
http://www.garrettfamily.us/gto/images/GTO_003.jpg
http://www.garrettfamily.us/gto/images/Interior_001.jpg


----------



## Superbad (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks Bear, the first and last pics help a lot. The second pic shows it's an unsecure site... I don't know... but my computer wont let me go there. My car never had a factory floor shifter so no locating holes to go by. I'm trying to get all my parts together for a one day swap as the weather is too nice to keep her down.


----------



## Superbad (Apr 17, 2020)

I would love to se a pic of just the shifter mounted to the floor. My floor has lots of holes from previous aftermarket shifters and none look good. Also my shifter has a bracket on the rear of it only. Should there be one on the front as well?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

BearGFR said:


> Strange... when I try to open the links they're being changed to https instead of http. That's why they aren't coming up now. I don[t know what's going on, but here are links to the photos:
> 
> http://www.garrettfamily.us/gto/images/IMG_0506.jpg
> http://www.garrettfamily.us/gto/images/GTO_001.jpg
> ...


Your photos are too large and that is what happens when you select to go "full size" on the image. Choose the smaller size image, or use the Paint program if you have Windows, and resize the photos to be about 520 DPI, ie, a 32" x 24" should be dropped down to 520DPI on the larger number, 32", and then the other size will automatically size itself to match. Then you can post as a "full size" photo.

Also, make sure you put the photos in last and your mouse pointer is below your paragraph. If you forget and you just went back and did a correction in the middle of the page and did not drop the mouse pointer back down to below the paragraph, the photo will show up in the middle of your paragraph where you last left it.


----------



## Superbad (Apr 17, 2020)

OK. I think I figured it out. The rear bracket mounts to the floor, the top of the shifter mounts to the console with three bolts and there is no front bracket on the shifter. The front of the console has a bracket that screws to the floor and the rear of the console also has a bracket which I don't have. Looks like I can make one easily enough. I'll send some pics tomorrow.🔧


----------

